# Starting with One Hive in Pleasant Hill



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome and so far you are bee friendly. There is a wealth of information on that warning label we never read. Garden products have one block about the threat to bees and wildlife. The weather and time of day are very important too. If you spray in the early evening as the sun is setting it is less dangerous to the bees. I once googled "pesticides toxic to bees" and found much information. If you use encapsulated chemicals they will carry it home and die. If you use dusts over liquids it will go home with them. Oil and water based differences have some effect too.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Hi Steve,
Welcome from Dan in Concord. 
Have you checked out mount diablo beekeepers assoc. we have 195 members in the area.
http://www.diablobees.org/
We meet monthly 10 months a year at heather farms walnut creek. Good group of people.


----------

